# Lake Garda areas



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

For those of you who've been to Lake Garda please can anyone help me, after doing a bit of reading about the different resorts, would I be right in saying that the more popular ones for families would be Garda and Peschiera :wink: ? 

We are going in the last week of Aug (not my choice believe me, I would rather go low season) 4 adults over 45, in your opinion would we be better off on a campsite on the south east or south west side of the lake for it to be a bit calmer/not crammed in/full of young kids and teenagers as much or is there really no difference and it will be overcrowded and crammed in everywhere anyway lol  ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

High Season ends on 23rd August, schools are back then (Italian)

We like Garda West (Moniga/Manerba) and the site mentioned in your other thread, Ideal Piave will be almost deserted - 25 yards from the lake edge

Peschiera is busy most of the time due to the proximity of the train station meaning it is easy to trip off. There are two new sostas/camperstops within two miles of Peschiera D/G and this will have no doubt taken some bookings away from the sites.

Russ


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Russ, thanks so much for answering you've said exactly what I was hoping about the school holidays in Italy AND also hubby has looked at your routes to get there and I'd already made a decision that we were going to be on the west as it will be easier driving wise so you saying you like Moniga/Manerba has made me very happy  

Yes I've been trying to find some more info on the Ideal Piave campsite but it doesn't have a website and I'm struggling to find more info on it

Once again thanks for answering 

Michele


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

When you get to this roundabout, co-ords,

45.547401,10.533603

You will see the signs for Ideal Pieve,just keep following until you look as if you are driving into the lake 8O 

45.564507,10.553942

This is the end of Via Repubblica co-ords

The campsite is 5 yards from the beach not 25 Russell . :lol: 

I will be there June or July and try and get some details for you but we have always just plotted up and got in no bother,it does have 2 sections to the campsite so I would think you would get a couple of pitches no bother.

Trev.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

That's brilliant Trev, thanks for the info, will still keep looking though, you never know I might find something.

The next question to you both please is when we do decide on a campsite should we book or not? We have always gone low season and used the acsi so obviously never needed to book, I know its not going be as busy as July beginning August but it looks like other kids i.e. german and dutch don't go back till second week Sept.

To book or not to book lol :?


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trev, I've just found some reviews for Ideal Pieve campsite on 'Zoover holiday reviews', location and how quiet it can be sounds great but I'm going to be totally honest so not to waste your time, we use campsite toilets and showers and I'm afraid I'm a little bit fussy, some of the reviewers were negative about them and apparently they are very dated so I think we will give this campsite a miss and find another on the south west side. Thankyou for offering to get me more info on the campsite though, it is very kind of you.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We use campsite toilets and showers and we are quite fussy too,yes they are dated on the first area but i believe that they are newer and better in the second zone,your call but I think you will find it very crammed on all the other sites.We will be going to Baia Verde which is excellent but not on the lakeside,good luck.

Trev.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

oh right, so it may still be ok for us then, will keep it on our short list, if you do go and you can get any more details that would be great thankyou.

If we didn't have the kayak I don't think we would be too concerned about a campsite on the lake tbh.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've just realised, I was reading about Baia Verde and it sounds lovely and that's where you are going, have you been before please? Even though its not right on the lake would it be easy and possible to carry the kayaks to the lake?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

It would be from the municiple at Lazise lakeside is 2 mins walk from site.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I was there last year,excellent site with good facilities and only a 9 minute walk to the beach,yes I timed it.And it is a shorter walk to our favourite restaurant at Porto Torchio,I doubt if you will get the cheap ACSI rate at that time of year but cannot confirm as our friends are away with our book just now to Italy. :wink: Would be good for a canoe there as there are a few islands to visit,Garda reminds me of Loch Lomond as it is a similar shape,we spent a few years on the water there a long time ago.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a shame, 9 minutes is quite a long time when you're carrying a heavy kayak lol so we'll have to find a campsite on the lake. Good to know about the islands though, sounds great


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've sent my short list to our friends who we are going with, thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baia Verde*

Baia Verde was a favourite of mine, but last time we went, we checked in and checked out - it was over packed!

Perhaps you should not book anything Shell, just turn up, if you like it, stay, if not, move on.

Ideal Piave gets me vote, as does Camping il Faro.

Russ


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think we've decided that we will just book say 3 nights, at least then we won't be stuck if everywhere is fully booked but also we won't have to suffer long if we hate it lol :roll:


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the short list I've got it down to with the campsites that appeal to me, I've sent it to our friends who are going with us to get their input, if anyone wants to add anything extra about any of the campsites or lakes please feel free.........

Camping Cappuccini, Peschiera del Garda, Not in the Acsi book

Camping Zocco, Manerba del Garda - In 'the best campsites in Italy 2010 edition book that we have and also in Acsi book no. 2557

Fontanelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2558

Piantelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2559 

Campsite Covelo, Lake Iseo - in Acsi book no. 2521

Camping Conca d'Oro, Lake Maggiore in the 'best campsites' book and in the Acsi no. 2491.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Zocco*

Zocco has some large pitches, but not that many and also not the easiest pitches to move a van onto due to trees growing at angles etc! We went, but did not stay.

Russ


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Stay clear of Camping San Francesco No 2551 it's a dump,the ACSI pitches are rubbish.As I said before and Russell agrees Ideal Pieve would be ideal for you. :lol:


----------

